# A new social group



## Nightwine (Nov 11, 2008)

_As many of you know or have figured out, I am bisexual. It isn't something I've bothered to hide here, as this is a place I come to for friendly interactions in my casual free time. It wouldn't be worth it to hide who I am here for one reason or another. 

To start myself out, I want to mention that the internet helped me figure myself out about four years ago, a common trend in the LGBT community, I think, especially those of us from small towns. 

I created a new social group here. I'm making this post in my blog, and that will probably be the only thing I write outside of that group about it. I don't want to be obnoxious about it because I know that there may be people here whom the subject bothers, and I want to start out on the right foot of not getting in their face in hopes that there will be reciprocation in kind.

Against the possible negative, I decided on making the group for a little spot for those of us who are can talk about aspects of it. And just as important, I wanted to have a spot where people who aren't can come with questions. And in the spirit of questions, I don't think there are any dumb questions (but you will piss me off if you start making questions with intent to offend rather than understand).

I am also opening myself up to questions people might have, but wish to remain anonymous for whatever reason. You can private message me, and I will preserve confidentiality.

Being an INFJ, of course, whatever help I lend will be more through a having been through similar circumstances, either through myself or close friends, and having been immersed in the culture for a bit. Which I thought meant I had little to offer, but recent events made me realize that's not entirely the case.

The internet is where I figured myself out, and I hope to pay it forward._


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

I will join it because I wanna know more about bisexuals.


----------

